# Have you heard of Cilo? Is this used bike a good deal?



## iammateo (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all,

First post!

I am going to check out a bike put on craigslist, but before i do, i wanted to know if you could chime in about the bike.

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/1145616684.html

_Rare handmade Swiss 14 speed very light and fast 59cm frame new bar tape and Specialized saddle. Mavic alloy wheels,700 x 25C Michelin tires,Shimano components, Toe clips, need s a littlr TLC I don't have time. My loss your gain._

I am going at 6:15 EST, so any feedback today would be greatly appreciated!!

thanks!
Teo


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Cilo was fairly common in SoCal in the mid-late 70's just as the MTB boom came along and road bike sales died for a few years.

So; 1) they aren't really all that rare.
2) a "very light" bike in the 70's would be considered fairly heavy today.
3) ask if it has index shifting and which Shimano group it is equipped with.

$200 tops IMO.


----------



## iammateo (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks for the feedback.

Are there certain shimano groups that are un/desirable?


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Shimano 600 was good back in the day.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

On paper that's a really square deal. Shimano stuff--strictly functionally speaking--works great regardless of the level...most desireable in terms of quality would be Dura Ace or 600/Ultegra...anything else is still functional, but just not as chi-chi. 105 is their middle-range for that era, same as it is today. For the bike's age, i'd be more concerned about the CONDITION of the parts, rather than where they fall in shimano's line-up. Look for obvious rusting, pitting, cracks, etc. and of course take it for a spin to see if anything falls off readily  Usually "TLC" would mean new cables, housing, a new chain, possibly a new cassette, repack the bearings, etc...

Cool old steel frame...for ~$200 it'd be hard to go terribly wrong, unless it's really trashed or just doesn't fit you.


----------



## iammateo (Apr 30, 2009)

guys thanks for all the feedback, i will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

If the frame is clean then it is a great deal and ride. Enjoy!


----------



## iammateo (Apr 30, 2009)

well, after giving the bike a thorough check, i approved of the frame and components. But when i got on it and gave it a spin, it just didn't fit me right. so i told the guy to keep the craigslist ad up, and i would think about it. i think i will pass though. you know when something just isn't right? that was this time.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Cilo is a swiss bike.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I bought my wife a used one a little while ago, but ended up selling it (got her a mountain bike instead). It was a nice bike, though. What kind of tubing was it? Mine was a Tange 2, which isn't great, but not bad. It also had Shimano 105 components, which was decent.

I'd take another look at it. The workmanship was good. Had the bike fit me, I'd have kept it.


----------



## DavoK (Oct 18, 2005)

I recall a funky French/Swiss hybrid headset and French BB, if this is the case, finding replacement parks could be limited. Just my impressions from long ago.


----------



## scmaddog17 (Aug 25, 2003)

i was looking at that same ride. i'm waiting to hear from him so i can take a look at it. did you happen to notice what the tube set was on it? i asked but he hasn't replied yet.


----------

